
Ask HN: Interesting use cases of Blockchain? - vinchuco
Following the discussion here<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16089069<p>of the benefits of blockchain technology,<p>what are some concrete&#x2F;interesting use cases other than the currency speculation madness?
======
tixocloud
My understanding is that a key feature of the blockchain is supposed to be
tamper-proof?

If so, you can share data effectively without the need for reconciliation.

